# How to insert favicon.ico into IE tab??



## lubber (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi, I have my favicon.ico showing up fine in Firefox browsers and based on my HTML being:

.......

I understand that IE 6 doesn't allow favicons in the address bar, but I've seen them appear for other sites in the 'tab' of the IE browser. Mine won't display in the IE tab based on the above HTML.

I've done a search in the forums here but haven't found a post that addresses this specifically.

How do I get my favicon to display in the tab of IE browsers?

Thanks ,


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

I had the same problem, and was never able to fix it, according to this, it might take a while for your icon to show up in IE, _"That's it! Note that your favicon may not appear immediately after you've completed the above two steps. *In fact, it may take a few days, and in IE, sometimes the favicon will disappear from time to time due to a browser bug*."_

Source​
I've had a website for a several months now, and still no icon is showing up in IE, in firefox it's fine.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

If you save the page as a favorite it will show up, once you clear your temp internet files it will disappear. It may clear on it's own like any other temp file but I'm not positive since I never checked...


----------



## Moegopher (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes. Save it into your favorites or make a desktop shortcut to the site and the favicon should show up.
The favicon was origonally only visible in the favorites (hence, Fav(orites)icon).


----------

